

You’re immortal in the multiverse. - lavoie
https://medium.com/p/ae321074a20f

======
thenerdfiles
"Your" mind and "my" mind are not discrete entities, under the description of
quantum systems.[0][1].

    
    
        When you measure the fluorescence lifetime of ruby, for 
        instance, you only measure the presence of emitted photons 
        on a quantum physical way, which implies the collapse of 
        the system’s quantum state, but you measure the time at 
        which the photodetector gets activated by simultaneously 
        reading a clock in a classical way. That is a very strange 
        feature of the quantum/classical dichotomy of the 
        Copenhagen interpretation, and it leaves one very basic 
        question completely open: There is no way to predict 
        quantum physically when the quantum measurement 
        process and the collapse of the quantum state will take place, 
        or even to find out the time distribution of the measurement 
        process in a statistical way. The Copenhagen interpretation 
        only defines the statistical distribution of the possible 
        measurement results assuming a measurement is being 
        performed at a given time, but doesn’t tell anything about the 
        conditions under which a quantum measurement will actually 
        happen – basically because measuring is considered as an act 
        taking place in the classical world, which escapes quantum 
        physical description.[2]
    

[0]: "You and I". Sebastian Rödl. Universität Basel.
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47805860/Articles/Roedl_...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47805860/Articles/Roedl_youandI.pdf)

[1]: "Quantum". Aha Hah.
[https://gomockingbird.com/mockingbird/#xl6a68x/NLd6c9](https://gomockingbird.com/mockingbird/#xl6a68x/NLd6c9)

[2]: "Quantum Ethics". Sébastien Fauvel. [https://github.com/quantum-
ethics/quantum-ethics](https://github.com/quantum-ethics/quantum-ethics)

------
notastartup
extremely interesting read. if the building blocks of all matter can exist in
infinite number of states at the same time, isn't it also possible on the
macroscopic level? Why would it be only restricted under a microscope?

